
Google+ features are coming to more Google products, starting today with Reader - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/20/google-plus-reader/
======
cleverjake
Ah, exciting. I use reader all the time and have wanted this from day zero.

~~~
Apophenian
Same, glad to see this happening.

